# Look What I Found on the Freeport Jetties Today



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I feel sorry for these folks. That WAS a nice boat. I don't have the story, but it looks like the were coming in, probably before sunrise, and cut the turn short. I hope no one was hurt. My wife said, "well if your gonna crash at least you can walk away to find help." hwell:


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh dang! they broke one of the outriggers.sad2sm


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that hurt

if he would have straightened it out, I wonder if he mighta made it across?


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Knot Kidding said:


> Oh dang! they broke one of the outriggers.sad2sm


I'm sure that ain't all.........
Feel sorry for the owner...


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Let's get Mike Rowe, a King ranch one ton, a boat trailer,And go make a real commercal.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

i hope he had insurance


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

autopilot is way overrated.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

That makes me sick! very sad.

Biggie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a pretty tough hull!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

WTH!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That really sux. Sad to see. I hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Let's face it..it could have been a whole lot worse.
I just hope no one was injured..you can always replace a boat...you cannot replace life.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I bet it was a rich guy or gal that misses bank fishing with clowns like us jetty rock algea skeedittlers!

Can't have it both ways, but they tried.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

wow.. they should have learned how to operate in the GOM and their boat before heading out...


----------



## divingmatt (Dec 7, 2008)

Classic case of more money than sense! Just glad no one was injured!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, that's enough to make anybody pucker up!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Can you imagine being on the jetty fishing....minding your own business.....then all of a sudden this boat comes flying into your fish camp? :slimer:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That really, really sux!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

So was it a really high tide or did they have that f'er WFO?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

HC said:


> So was it a really high tide or did they have that f'er WFO?


Probably set their GPS to "return to origin" in the dark...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Probably set their GPS to "return to origin" in the dark...


Could be but I was referring to how far up the jetty it is. It darn near made it across.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hate to see it, a boat is a terrible thing to waste!


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

So when do salvage rights take effect?


Jus kiddn. I could never do that to someone, even if they were too unlucky (or too ignorant) to land a nice boat like that on the jetties.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Accidents do happen. To everyone. Sooner or later. Their turn looks to have been more severe than most. Hope everyone was okay.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

It was near the end of the jetty, about 100 yards short of clearing it. It looked like they just turned in a little too early. They were taking everything out of the boat when I went by. I presume it was the owners.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Bet the sound of that thing running up on the rocks was gut wrenching. Makes my stomach turn just thinking of it!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

this is actually easier to do than it looks. "hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, seriously it's a good thing no one was hurt and while caution and common sense go a long way, some pretty good captains have hit the jetties here in Port A. Just sayin'.

This also doesn't look like an auto-pilot accident. If I understand y'all right he was headed OUT?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I was told the jetty roaches stole all of his fishing tackle by the time he got back to the boat this morning. They will probably end up stealing all the electronics and anything else of value...Hope he has good insurance. Thieves suk!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Doesn't look all that bad. Maybe some bondo on the hull, a tug to pull them the rest of the way and they are good to go.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Can i get a price check on a rig like that ?

(before it parked on the jetties)


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

It could have been a little foggy heading out. Also a lot follow their GPS maps with no look out. If he was watching his map cause of fog, he could easily hit the jetties.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Price Tags*



Bily Lovec said:


> Can i get a price check on a rig like that ?
> 
> (before it parked on the jetties)


Go to the in the water boat show in Seabrook you will be surprised how low they are I was .


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Chit happens


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's hard to feel sorry for someone who does something so dumb. either he doesn't have the proper navigational equipment onboard to be travelling at night, or he wasn't paying attention to what he has.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

wonder how you rate the pucker facter anyway its up there


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> it's hard to feel sorry for someone who does something so dumb. either he doesn't have the proper navigational equipment onboard to be travelling at night, or he wasn't paying attention to what he has.


...or he just plain ole don't know how to use it properly.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone know the boat name?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

FYI - I took the pictures from inside the jetties. They boat was headed inshore, not offshore.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Dutch Treat said:


> Does anyone know the boat name?


I couldn't make it out from my angle.

New name...."Miss Guided" :slimer:


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Dutch Treat said:


> Does anyone know the boat name?


Was told it was Limewire or something like that. Said they were coming in from an overnighter. Talked to someone who knows them last night, but can't remember the name he told me. Sad deal. Said the capt was pretty banged up with some broken bones. Thieves pretty much took everything and boat is definitely totaled!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dutch Treat said:


> Does anyone know the boat name?


That is the Live Wire. According to the paper no one was seriously hurt and the owner drove home to Austin without informing any LE agencies.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Oh man that's awlful. Wonder why they didn't rely on Dow Marines navigational harbour lights, that line you up in the center of the jetty's at night?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

rookie06 said:


> . Thieves pretty much took everything and boat is definitely totaled!


Sad deal for sure. I can't believe people. Accidents do happen. I won't jump on the bashing as I have made a mistake or 2 in my life.....fortunate not to this extreme. Then to add salt to the wounds, steal theirs mans stuff. Thats low. Very low. I hope a speedy recovery to those injured.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

I don't see a radar on the vessel, but I'm sure they had state-of-the art GPS!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

feel like crying..........


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

the article in the facts says his radar went out and he was following lights of another boat in to the jetties, but obviously he was seeing those lights over the jetties and made his turn to early in to the jetties. makes me sick those roaches stole his stuff. Article says boat was ~ 1.0MM and insured for 350K.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

We all make mistakes. I prefer to learn from the mistakes of others than to screw up myself. No need to bash the captain without knowing if it was actually negligence or just an honest mistake. Fact is, we've all made honest mistakes before.

It would be nice to know what went wrong.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Once again, MORE MONEY THAN SENSE....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

rookie06 said:


> and boat is definitely totaled!


I'd bet money that hull will be patched, painted, & boat sold to some unsuspecting sucker by the end of the Summer.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

We had really bad fog down here a few days ago. Not sure which day it was ... but it was like pea soup. Maybe that contributed to this.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

We always set the go home waypoint about 50yds outside the jetties or cuts and another 2-3 in a line inside, that way you can't miss from any angle.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

br549 said:


> According to the paper no one was seriously hurt and the owner drove home to Austin without informing any LE agencies.


If that is true, then that is why the roaches set in and ripped him off. His own fault for leaving his boat like that.

He openly gave them the opportunity to steal him blind. That is the sad part of the deal. Maybe with his money, the stolen items were no big deal to him?

Poor guys like us would have camped on top of our items until they were removed or the boat was removed.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

All of you 'more money than sense' folks have obviously never run those jetties at night. Its real easy to sit at your computer and say "oh that guy doesn't know what he's doing" but the pretentiousness in your comments are sad. There is 1 person with broken bones and probably in the hospital and a boat owner that has just lost his boat and apparently most of his fishing gear to thieves and the best you can come up with is "what a dummy." Sure hindsight is 20/20 but come on folks.

I've run those jetties at night with radar, 2 gps units and 3 look outs and it can be tricky with all the lights from the plants and ICW markers. 

How about some of the sympathy that is more like 2Cool than the holier than thou BS from some of the above posts...


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Jetties*



CoastalOutfitters said:


> We always set the go home waypoint about 50yds outside the jetties or cuts and another 2-3 in a line inside, that way you can't miss from any angle.


It's amazing how often this happens. I'm with you and set my numbers a half mile or so from the end. But even with that you have to use your eyeballs and never should rely totally on the GPS. The GPS is a navigation tool, you as the captain have control of the boat. If you can't see the jetties running in at night what about another small boat or anything else that might be in the way. Unless there was a medical issue there no excuse for that happening.

Gater


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Bird said:


> All of you 'more money than sense' folks have obviously never run those jetties at night. Its real easy to sit at your computer and say "oh that guy doesn't know what he's doing" but the pretentiousness in your comments are sad. There is 1 person with broken bones and probably in the hospital and a boat owner that has just lost his boat and apparently most of his fishing gear to thieves and the best you can come up with is "what a dummy." Sure hindsight is 20/20 but come on folks.
> 
> I've run those jetties at night with radar, 2 gps units and 3 look outs and it can be tricky with all the lights from the plants and ICW markers.
> 
> How about some of the sympathy that is more like 2Cool than the holier than thou BS from some of the above posts...


x2 - could not have said it better


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I've run those jetties at night with radar, 2 gps units and 3 look outs and *it can be tricky* *with all the lights from the plants and ICW markers*.

agreed, way too much lit up in there

line up a cookie trail jetty-1, jetty-2 etc. it will tell you what's up if you lose your track history.

if all else fails idle in.

deff. not preaching here, it's just what works for me. and don't take the wrong fork at the end.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FISHTEXX said:


> I was told the jetty roaches stole all of his fishing tackle by the time he got back to the boat this morning. *They will probably end up stealing all the electronics and anything else of value...Hope he has good insurance. Thieves suk![*/QUOTE]
> 
> Gotta agree with ya on the 'thieves suk'.. After a dozen years at Teakwood I learned that *ANYTHING* you left on the dock or in the cockpit would be *GONE* by the time you got back.. Some of our 'waterfront brethren' leave a lot to be desired in the honesty field....sad3sm
> 
> Sure hate to see a beautiful boat like that in such a mess, though...but I guess if you can afford a million dollar boat...you can afford another one...


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Dutch Treat said:


> Does anyone know the boat name?


"Love on the Rocks "

:rotfl:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

The Boat is Live Wire and it was from surfside marina Greg the owner of this boat pretty much built it. Everthing was done by him and friends. He is not a more money then you or I type. He worked on the boat and would take anyone fishing that wanted to go.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

No need to bash this guy. If you do........your day is coming. Trust me.EVERYONE makes mistakes. As you will soon learn.It's called Murphy's Law. "whatever can go wrong...Will go wrong."


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess when they asked " do you want it on the rocks". Everyone assumed they meant the drink and not the boat, well, almost everyone

I'm not a expert navgation person, but don't they have lighted channel markers at the end on the jetty and a line of markers going in. And a big range marker to line up on for the big Ships. Why wouldn't you use those? Esp at night. Seems like this happens several times a year across the coast


-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Just for clarification - I did not post this to be a "bashing thread". I posted it more as an "OH SH__!" thread. Although I did expect there would be some who couldn't help themselves. I am even a little guilty suggesting the boat be renamed the "Miss Guided". I do feel sorry for the owner. It was a very nice boat. And I hope no one was seriously injured.


----------



## tcross34 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bird said:


> All of you 'more money than sense' folks have obviously never run those jetties at night. Its real easy to sit at your computer and say "oh that guy doesn't know what he's doing" but the pretentiousness in your comments are sad. There is 1 person with broken bones and probably in the hospital and a boat owner that has just lost his boat and apparently most of his fishing gear to thieves and the best you can come up with is "what a dummy." Sure hindsight is 20/20 but come on folks.
> 
> I've run those jetties at night with radar, 2 gps units and 3 look outs and it can be tricky with all the lights from the plants and ICW markers.
> 
> How about some of the sympathy that is more like 2Cool than the holier than thou BS from some of the above posts...


I totally agree...very unfortunate!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

mustfish said:


> No need to bash this guy. *If you do........your* *day is coming.* Trust me.EVERYONE makes mistakes. As you will soon learn.It's called Murphy's Law. "whatever can go wrong...Will go wrong."


It's called karma, what goes around comes around. I wish no bad luck on no man whether he has more than me or not.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

i'm takin this...GARMIN back !


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

My heart goes out to the folks involved. 

On a side note, people who describe others as having "more money than sense" typically have neither.


----------



## backlashlady (Aug 27, 2007)

I hated to hear about Live Wire and I hope Greg and his crew are OK. Stuff happens to everyone and to say they deserve it is a crappy thing to say to anyone.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

KMaryP said:


> My heart goes out to the folks involved.
> 
> On a side note, people who describe others as having "more money than sense" typically have neither.


Hahaha well said!


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

Not the first boat I have seen on the jetties. I have came in after dark and realized I missed the opening. For one the light has been out for about a year. I learned my lesson and slow down when I come to the buoys.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

You can sure see the true colors of people here sometimes. Very unfortunate. What goes around comes around.


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

lol...not to be to much of a smart *****, but i hope he at least got to fish before that happened.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few pics from a friend on Facebook. Has a lot of hull damage in pic 2. Sorry they are cell pics of my screen, somehow FB wont let you copy and save now


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Few pics from a friend on Facebook. Has a lot of hull damage in pic 2. Sorry they are cell pics of my screen,* somehow FB wont let you copy and save now*


there's a down load on the left, it will let you down load to your desk top, at least I did it once...LOL


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pasadena1944 said:


> there's a down load on the left, it will let you down load to your desk top, at least I did it once...LOL


I see it now, lol. Thanks. Some better pics. And the guy in the boat I was told was from the salvage company, they are staying with the boat to prevent theft


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

They need to stay down below and when a thief comes onboard, pop up and stick a shotgun in their face. 

I hate thieves. :hairout:


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Freeport Jetty Boat Accident*



divingmatt said:


> Classic case of more money than sense! Just glad no one was injured!


How do you know if the person driving this boat "really had more money than sense?" This accident could have been caused by several things or a combination of things: loss of steering, loss of throttle, avoiding another boater, etc. You comment is foul and senseless.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

That is going to be an expensive tow.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

But ya gotta admit...dude put his sled on *TOP* of the rocks...that takes an extra set of non-skills! and to have that much boat under your command and f**k up that bad...well, hope he ain't a 2cooler...cause he'll never live this one down!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Mistakes*



mustfish said:


> No need to bash this guy. If you do........your day is coming. Trust me.EVERYONE makes mistakes. As you will soon learn.It's called Murphy's Law. "whatever can go wrong...Will go wrong."


Call it bashing or whatever you want but barring a medical condition or some type of mechanical failure there is no excuse in that.

Don't blame it on the lights from the plants or the bouy lights being out, they just didn't clip the rocks at the end, they appear to be several hundred yards from the end. And from how far that boat is up on the rocks they had some speed.

Gater


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice boat....


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Was a Nice boat....


 fixed it...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

That boat ain't hurt.. Just a little glass work, new screws and shafts and she's back in the water...


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't understand the attitude of some folks. I knocked a hole in the bottom of my Contender several years ago on a floating something or other in the ICW and had to beach it instantly to keep it from sinking. Fortunately I wasn't in the jetties, but if necessary, I would certainly have put it on the rocks. Don't judge unless you've been there.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

OK JQ...but just like a good Stratocaster thats been left in the sun... and then soaked under water, some new frets and strings and good as new...but will it sound the same?


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Floatin Doc said:


> I don't understand the attitude of some folks. I knocked a hole in the bottom of my Contender several years ago on a floating something or other in the ICW and had to beach it instantly to keep it from sinking. Fortunately I wasn't in the jetties, but if necessary, I would certainly have put it on the rocks. Don't judge unless you've been there.


 yup...I'd hit a semi-submerged pylon and then immediately look for a mountain of granite to dock my boat on top of...?


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I hit a stump with my lower unit and blew the hub on the prop instantly on my first boat, ended up beached that day, either way hope the guy has good insurance that would make for one hell of a crappy day


----------



## Dismissed (Aug 15, 2005)

He's our next door neighbor in SS Marina. He's forgotten more about blue marlin fishing than most will ever know, and is a hell of a nice guy. Made me sick to my stomach to see it. Don't bash.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Some folks who have taken a Red Cross first-aid class would question the Methodist Hospital heart team on their procedures, and tell them how it SHOULD be done.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

if it were my heart...and I was conscious...and we were fixin to stab the Free Port entrance...you bet I would tell them not to hit the friggin rocks...


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

having driven in at night many times, all i can say is. "it's harder than it looks". one of the many reasons i don't drink til i get tied up.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Yessir... that is one narrow MoFo...the only one tighter 'round the gulf is the one going into Destin...


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Dog Key Pass going into the Isle of Capri Casino Marina in Mississipi on a moonless night is mighty tight. No jetties but an exposed sandbar on stb and a reef to port right as you enter, then the channel turns hard right then back to the left before it straightens out for the 2 mile or so run into the Casino.

Pensacola Bay inlet was suprisingly small but it was bright day when we went through.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I feel bad for Greg, what a beautiful boat. It sucks some theives decided to help themselves after his loss. Just not right.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Bird said:


> Dog Key Pass going into the Isle of Capri Casino Marina in Mississipi on a moonless night is mighty tight. No jetties but an exposed sandbar on stb and a reef to port right as you enter, then the channel turns hard right then back to the left before it straightens out for the 2 mile or so run into the Casino.
> 
> Pensacola Bay inlet was suprisingly small but it was bright day when we went through.


I stand corrected...I should have said that the only one with* rocks* tighter than Free Port in the gulf is Destin IMHO...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wrong,


matagorda

and it's worse now with the double east jetty


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't know what happened, but I know the guy and would go to sea with him any time.
I have come close to doing the same thing this time of year in Galveston driving a 54' Bertram. Those jetties don't show up on the radar near as good as you think. Running on autopilot for hours on end in poor visibility will numb you out as well.
Just hope everybody is ok and that the bashers stub their toe tonight.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> wrong,
> 
> matagorda
> 
> and it's worse now with the double east jetty


Matty is tight...but no sea...Destin is tighter, but has standing 11' rollers on your stern and they break on the third, seventh and entrance sets...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Savage Rods said:


> I feel bad for Greg, what a beautiful boat. It sucks some thieves decided to help themselves after his loss. Just not right.


I said in my first post on this thread. That someone(friend or family) should get all the electronics's etc out of her. I hate piracy,thieves what have you. To do that is scum!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

If you are talking east coast I throw Jupiter inlet in there, We almost rolled Bil's 34 Venture coming around into the standing wave.

Matty has a wicked roller on the right seas, it is really short and steep , know several folks going out that have stuffed a hull in the mouth.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry it happened and glad everyone is allright. However, I find the part (as reported in the paper) that he called the authorities many hours later from his home in austin kind unusual.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Privateer said:


> But ya gotta admit...dude put his sled on *TOP* of the rocks...that takes an extra set of non-skills! and to have that much boat under your command and f**k up that bad...well, hope he ain't a 2cooler...cause he'll never live this one down!


X2
There is no excuse for this, he is **** lucky he put her on the rocks and didn't hit another boat! If your radar takes a dump you find the FP bouy on the chart plotter and follow the cans in. If you cut the corner then you better have a proven track that is at least 1 or 2 gates out, never use the end of the rocks as a waypoint, and last but not least if your following another boat in because you don't have any other navigational tools pull the sticks back so you have time to react to navigational hazards.This is not a bash this is basic seamanship if you don't know this you shouldn't be running a 45 footer in the dark.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> If you are talking east coast I throw Jupiter inlet in there, We almost rolled Bil's 34 Venture coming around into the standing wave.
> 
> Matty has a wicked roller on the right seas, it is really short and steep , know several folks going out that have stuffed a hull in the mouth.


 I hear ya Capt.! maybe it's just me...but I had to learn how to tack a 45' sport fisher on the fly just to deliver her to Anthonys with out calling my insurance guy...still gives me the willies when I think about that job...It's never a good thing when you're looking at the entrance bouy on your starboard side, the range finder lights are true north and the bow is pointed due west, and a ton and a half of water is trying to jump over your transom...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> If you are talking east coast I throw Jupiter inlet in there, We almost rolled Bil's 34 Venture coming around into the standing wave.
> 
> Matty has a wicked roller on the right seas, it is really short and steep , know several folks going out that have stuffed a hull in the mouth.


We almost flipped a boat in the Matty channel. Stood the boat almost straight up and the wave broke over the bow, dumping a hundred gals of water in the boat. My wife still closes her eyes and hates going thru those jetties. Huge steep rollers in there with the right seas.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

my hat is off to this skipper...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

too many arm chair quarterbacks for sure and one thing that annoys me is anytime there is a photo of a boat on the rocks 99% of the comments are smart remarks or jokes about it. As a boat owner that really rubs me the wrong way for some reason that people would find humor in anothers misery. Mistakes happen all the time.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

WOW, everyone bashed the guy who parked his boat on the rocks in POC, half of the folks here laughed about the guy stuck at mitchells cut, now everyone is HOLY, hmmm, IF YOU CANT NAVIGATE-----DONT, plain and simple, find a place, wait out the fog, call your boss, tell him your gonna be late, is it worth it to put your property and safety of yourself and others in danger, NO, does anyone deserve this no and I would I wish it on someone NEVER, if this was a "mechanical failure" then I take back my original post, if you wanna preach to me my email is [email protected] , leave me your number......


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck pulling that thing off the rocks.....probably got a hole in there somewhere. 

I read about another boat just like it out of Freeport, the new owners took it way offshore for amberjack. They put it on auto-pilot and partied down below, fell asleep at 30 knots...When the 10-foot depth alarm went off they woke up, went on deck and found the boat paralleling the surf at Holly Beach, Louisiana. It was time to turn that puppy around and head west.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Privateer said:


> my hat is off to this skipper...


wow, reminds me on a trip on the new buccaneer years ago coming in when a cold front hit blowin around 40 knots about 9 miles off the jetty , we were getting that washing maching effect and even had to go back south on a few waves before turning back into the north wind waves,, was a hell of a scary ride for sure, captain edgar guilbeau knew exactly what he he was doing and got us in. he is working for the galveston pilots nowadays


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

yup... edgar and frank(hammerhead) used to drive for the Williams Party Boat Co. out of pier 19...both of them good skippers...glad to hear that edgar got a good ride. hammerhead went to europe and is driving for a north sea oil drilling outfit out of scottland...sounds like both companies got themselves great sled jockies...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Privateer said:


> yup... edgar and frank(hammerhead) used to drive for the Williams Party Boat Co. out of pier 19...both of them good skippers...glad to hear that edgar got a good ride.


frank (hammerhead ) loffler? if thats who your talkin bout never head that name but frank loffler is now a full bonified pilot, in the BIG money,lol :work:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

roundman said:


> frank (hammerhead ) loffler? if thats who your talkin bout never head that name but frank loffler is now a full bonified pilot :work:


 that sounds like him...I do believe that was his last name...must have got his tonnage and put it to good use...good for him!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Privateer said:


> that sounds like him...I do believe that was his last name...must have got his tonnage and put it to good use...good for him!


http://www.facebook.com/search.php?q=frank%20loffller&init=quick&tas=0.1755935888718121#!/profile.php?id=1153322493 , as a matter of fact, i recall maybe a hammerhead tattoo on franks leg or back?


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll be darned... that's ol' hammerhead! last I heard about him was back in 95'...glad to see he made good for himself! 'course he was just a kid then...'bout twenty something or so...but we were all young then! you know how Frank senior is doing?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sorry but never met his dad, frank use to go chasing them wild hogs at pelican island but got more stuck lookingfer them than gettin them, lmao


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

roundman said:


> sorry but never met his dad, frank use to go chasing them wild hogs at pelican island but got more stuck lookingfer them than gettin them, lmao


ol' Frankie(senior) the Yankee...real good man...if ya get to talk with hammerhead...tell him that Capt. D.A. says hi!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

freespool said:


> I don't know what happened, but I know the guy and would go to sea with him any time.
> I have come close to doing the same thing this time of year in Galveston driving a 54' Bertram. Those jetties don't show up on the radar near as good as you think. Running on autopilot for hours on end in poor visibility will numb you out as well.
> Just hope everybody is ok and that the bashers stub their toe tonight.


 the RACONS at both sets of jetties stand out like a flashlight on your screen...


----------



## lvasek (Jun 13, 2006)

*FYI people*

FYI-We are the "jetty rat SCUM" you have all been talking about for the past couple days. We walked 3 miles back and forth HELPING A VERY DEAR FRIEND get his personal belongings off his boat. Any of you computer fisherman could not understand the magnitude of a professional fishermans tackle and equipment inventory. Any of you ****talkers could have walked out there to help or show some compassion for a fellow fisherman. I am appauled at the way you have all talked and joked about this accident. Until you ever hope to be the degree of fisherman that this man is, you should all sit on your rod butts and rotate. Sincerely, Lisa and Steve Vasek, Boat Pro's of Texas.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

What he said ^^^


----------



## patrickjames (Jun 1, 2010)

It was definitely a bad situation made worse by people stealing his gear and stuff....No sense in rubbing in salt to make it worse.....


----------



## lvasek (Jun 13, 2006)

Did you not get it dude, nobody stole anything! It is ALL safe and sound in lockers, why do you need to keep talking ****??????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

lvasek said:


> Did you not get it dude, nobody stole anything! It is ALL safe and sound in lockers, why do you need to keep talking ****??????


What caused the boat to end up on the jetty? You, I guess know the owner so what is the story?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

They have a story to tell about for a life time. Ouch!


----------



## lvasek (Jun 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> What caused the boat to end up on the jetty? You, I guess know the owner so what is the story?


 Obviously, you already know it all so why dont you keep it up dumb ***?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

lvasek said:


> Obviously, you already know it all so why dont you keep it up dumb ***?


All I did was ask you a simple question. If you don't know the answer then say so. Maybe you are the thief and you have admitted to getting all the old mans stuff. I feel for the guy. He put all that work into something he loved then it ends up on the jettys.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

lvasek said:


> Obviously, you already know it all so why dont you keep it up dumb ***?


Obviously, you know what happened so lets hear it, put an end to the scuttlebutt!


----------



## lvasek (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Bobby,
Before you talk, go back to pg 12 where it will tell you about who I am.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

lvasek said:


> FYI-We are the "jetty rat SCUM" you have all been talking about for the past couple days. We walked 3 miles back and forth HELPING A VERY DEAR FRIEND get his personal belongings off his boat. Any of you computer fisherman could not understand the magnitude of a professional fishermans tackle and equipment inventory. Any of you ****talkers could have walked out there to help or show some compassion for a fellow fisherman. I am appauled at the way you have all talked and joked about this accident. Until you ever hope to be the degree of fisherman that this man is, you should all sit on your rod butts and rotate. Sincerely, Lisa and Steve Vasek, Boat Pro's of Texas.


I am going to assume this is the post your talking about. If so ok. Now all I did was ask if you knew what had happened that put the mans boat on the jettys and you called me a dumbass. Now Lets try this again.
DO YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BOAT THAT CAUSED IT TO END UP ON THE JETTYS?


lvasek said:


> Obviously, you already know it all so why dont you keep it up dumb ***?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

lvasek said:


> FYI-We are the "jetty rat SCUM" you have all been talking about for the past couple days. We walked 3 miles back and forth HELPING A VERY DEAR FRIEND get his personal belongings off his boat. Any of you computer fisherman could not understand the magnitude of a professional fishermans tackle and equipment inventory. Any of you ****talkers could have walked out there to help or show some compassion for a fellow fisherman. I am appauled at the way you have all talked and joked about this accident. Until you ever hope to be the degree of fisherman that this man is, you should all sit on your rod butts and rotate. Sincerely, Lisa and Steve Vasek, Boat Pro's of Texas.


wow, nice first post.

don't know that I would have attached the name of my company to that.

go take a long walk off a short jetty.


----------



## lvasek (Jun 13, 2006)

GREAT MAN, FANTASTIC FISHERMAN, TOUGHER THAN ANYONE I HAVE EVER KNOWN, AND COMPASSIONATE ALSO. HAVE CAUGHT PERSONALLY OVER 15 BILLFISH IN THE LAST 2 YEARS WITH HIM, AND MY BEST FRIEND. I WOULD APPRECIATE EVERYONE TO RESPECT HIM AT THIS TIME AND JUST HAVE SOME COMPASSION. IS EVERYONE SO PERFECT THAT WE CAN THROW STONES LIKE THIS? God help us if this is how we treat and talk about people, our fellow fishermen. They said earlier, what goes around comes around....well my fellow fishermen, I would watch for lightning this summer, because you are not right with Jesus! I love my buddy and am **** glad he didnt get killed. Let this be the end of all this BS...AMEN


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

lvasek said:


> Obviously, you already know it all so why dont you keep it up dumb ***?


I think you're the wanna be Captain the Ran-it-aground. :help:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

lvasek said:


> GREAT MAN, FANTASTIC FISHERMAN, TOUGHER THAN ANYONE I HAVE EVER KNOWN, AND COMPASSIONATE ALSO. HAVE CAUGHT PERSONALLY OVER 15 BILLFISH IN THE LAST 2 YEARS WITH HIM, AND MY BEST FRIEND. I WOULD APPRECIATE EVERYONE TO RESPECT HIM AT THIS TIME AND JUST HAVE SOME COMPASSION. IS EVERYONE SO PERFECT THAT WE CAN THROW STONES LIKE THIS? *God help us if this is how we treat and talk about people, our fellow fishermen.* They said earlier, what goes around comes around....well my fellow fishermen, I would watch for lightning this summer, because you are not right with Jesus! I love my buddy and am **** glad he didnt get killed. Let this be the end of all this BS...AMEN


Does this mean you don't know what happened?
I feel for your friend and his boat that I know he must have loved.

Maybe you should read what you wrote and go by it.

Also show me where I have disrespected your friend in any way with what I have typed.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

As I stated earlier. Does anyone know the Harbour Lights of Dow Marine? A few have sent me a message that they knew nothing of the sort.


----------



## lvasek (Jun 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Does this mean you don't know what happened?
> I feel for your friend and his boat that I know he must have loved.
> 
> Maybe you should read what you wrote and go by it.
> ...


You didnt, thank you for that!!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Ya know I actually thought about offering to haul some of the gear ashore in my boat, but I didn't want to chance getting my hull crushed on the jetty.

I know about the harbour lights, Seahuntress. :wink:


----------



## lvasek (Jun 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> wow, nice first post.
> 
> don't know that I would have attached the name of my company to that.
> 
> go take a long walk off a short jetty.


 you are a worm!!!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Ya know I actually thought about offering to haul some of the gear ashore in my boat, but I didn't want to chance getting my hull crushed on the jetty.
> 
> I know about the harbour lights, Seahuntress. :wink:


Well I would hope so, since you grew up in that area, and so did I.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Seahuntress said:


> Well I would hope so, since you grew up in that area, and so did I.


 I didn't grow up here, but I did grow up on the Texas coast.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

lvasek said:


> You didnt, thank you for that!!!!


Don't you think you disrespected me by calling me a Dumbass?


----------



## lvasek (Jun 13, 2006)

I am so sorry, please forgive me, I took my anger out on you and you did not have anything to do with it = sorry again, LV


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

lvasek said:


> you are a worm!!!


you come in here spitting pee and vinegar and call me a worm?

whatever


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Bobby*



Bobby said:


> What caused the boat to end up on the jetty? You, I guess know the owner so what is the story?


Something tells me you will not get an answer. That would lead one to believe someone screwed up but we already saw that in the pictures.

Gater


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just a thought -- If it wasn't for mishaps, accidents and decisions that we later wish we had made different - there would be a s**load of people in the insurance industry that would be out of work.:biggrin:


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

I think everyone should go to Food For The Soul and read the word for today Wednesday. I think it applies here at this time. Just saying.


----------

